# Orion Amphibian



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I've bought it online, from a respectable ebay seller that has a number of such interesting watches. He calls them "Russian watch" and says they are amphibian 200m.

The sentence can be misleading, you could think of this Orion watches of being some kind of Vostok Amphibian.

They are anything but Vostok - very interesting though, having solved some of the Vostok Amphibian weaknesses :to_become_senile:

Let's sea a picture, and then their characteristics.



Orion Amphibian 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr

What the seller says:

"RUSSIAN WATCH FROM MOSCOW "ORION" ORIGINAL.

â€¢ Precision automatic movement with 17 jewels

â€¢ Date calendar.

â€¢ Waterproof 200 meters.

â€¢ Stainless steel case.

â€¢ Shock resistant balance.

Diameter of the case is 40mm without the winding crown. "

Interesting, isn't it? And now the mystery:

"- WE support 1 year manufacture warranty"

What the hell is WE???? :lookaround:

Now, Vostok Amphibian has 31 jewels, but:

1.Orion has the fast setting date, with a third position of the crown, :man_in_love:

2.screw in crown,

3.hacking stop in the setting position of the crown :man_in_love:

4.monodirectional bezel :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

5.a solid and heavy apparence and 14mm thickness! :notworthy:

6.a good heavy steel bracelet (nothing to do with Vostok bracelets) :notworthy: :notworthy:

and 7! bluish luminous hands :notworthy: :notworthy: :man_in_love:

The movement is 2416 - and this can mislead again also a good Vostok connoisseur - but it lacks a "b".... because it's absolutely not a Vostok 2416b. It's.... I don't know, but I suppose it a Chinese movement.

So I ask our honourable China expert Chascomm: can you please tell us what this is, even though poor pictures (*)?



Orion Amphibian mov. 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr



Orion Amphibian mov. 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr

Also if you don't see it, there is a strange sign under the balance: a "W" over an "O", that could well be the Orion logo - I don't know.

I think this moviment could run 21600 beats an hour, or faster. The second hand has a very smooth movement.

You find also a nice back case ^_^



Orion Amphibian 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr

This watch stays on my wrist from yesterday. Not a long time, but I think it could be a lot longer, if such good assumptions will be confirmed. :hi:

So you can see here the wrist shot k:



Orion Amphibian 2416 di AVaurien, su Flickr

(*) Winter is coming here in Turin, my picture in natural light are becoming poorer and poorer; beg your pardon, sirs!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that WE stands for Western Europe, as warranty policies varies from place to place. Orion has some interesting models for very few money, I had my eye on one of these for a while:










It's a Maktime 31682 for US$199! The case looks exactly like the old Poljots tonneau too.

From what I've gathered, Orion is a brand that assembles watches in Moscow but parts come from all over the place, especially China. They have some very good looking watches though!

Here's their website, there's more information in there: http://www.orion1.ru/main.html

One question... I see some bubbles on the bezel on your last picture... is that some plastic cover still on the front?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> One question... I see some bubbles on the bezel on your last picture... is that some plastic cover still on the front?


Bubbles on bezel? :black eye:

You knocked me, sir. It's a plastic cover to protect the bezel I didn't see, till you made me notice.... (thanks)

I'm really becoming old









Nice Orion, the chrono! No, I should say:

Nice chrono, the Orion!

Or :

Nice the Orion chrono

The chrono Orion nice???


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have seen some of these models on the Bay, I was looking at the model your bought Anna,

but not quite convinced, for example the hands are blue & white, green numbers , markings, red & blue font, 4 colours on the dial, its just to much for me to busy.

But thanks for posting & I hope you enjoy the watch

Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Oooh! I rather like that. Just checked them out and am very tempted by the red bezel/black dial version. Quick question - is the bracelet any good? Or are we talking 'Vostok' standards of bracelet... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Oooh! I rather like that. Just checked them out and am very tempted by the red bezel/black dial version. Quick question - is the bracelet any good? Or are we talking 'Vostok' standards of bracelet... :thumbsdown:


The bracelet is heavy and nice. Maybe it's full material made.

Much better than Vostok Amphibian standard bracelet! :angel_not:

And it's 20 mm wide!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> You knocked me, sir. It's a plastic cover to protect the bezel I didn't see, till you made me notice.... (thanks)
> 
> I'm really becoming old
> 
> ...


   Nha, it's just that pictures pick up everything and I have a big screen, so easier to see all those little air bubbles. It's like when you clean a watch to take a few pictures but then you download them from the camera and you realize all the dirty spots on the crystal and lint you've missed completely with the naked eye.

Oh, and I would say nice chrono, that Orion! Or nice Orion chrono! But I'm a foreigner like you so what do I know? 



Vaurien said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh! I rather like that. Just checked them out and am very tempted by the red bezel/black dial version. Quick question - is the bracelet any good? Or are we talking 'Vostok' standards of bracelet... :thumbsdown:
> ...


I'm guessing that's more like an Alpha bracelet, no?


----------

